# Big Cedar - Bluegreen Wilderness Club



## hcarman (Sep 20, 2014)

We are Bluegreen owners and have been wanting to go to Big Cedar for years.  We are finally making a reservation.  Our question is whether we stay in the 2 bedroom lodge unit or the 2 bedroom cabin.  The cabin sounds nice as it gives you some privacy and we have always enjoyed staying in cabins at other resorts.  However, the views from the lodge look stunning.  But, I imagine that depends upon how high up you are.  I am also wondering what ammenities are located in the lodge itself.

For those that have been to Big Cedar and have stayed in both types of accomodations - any advice or information on the different unit types would be great.  We will be there in May so I know it is kind of shoulder season.  And, there will be three of us - my Mom included - so we won't be cramped for space either way.


----------



## CMVer (Sep 22, 2014)

The lodge units have a really lovely view from most of them.  They are a lockout, so the second bedroom is more than just a bedroom.  The cabins are VERY difficult to get.  In fact, I looked for May '15 and there are none available using BG points (as of today but that changes as people cancel).  There are no amenities IN the lodge buildings, but there is a pool up on the hill where the lodges are located.  The indoor pool would be closer to the cabins.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 22, 2014)

The cabins AND the lodge rooms are both very nice. 

However, I would consider the cabins to be more of a "special" experience. We've always enjoyed the cabins, especially in the winter, plus they give you all the free firewood you can burn. The lodge rooms do not have real fireplaces.


----------



## hcarman (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you both.  What we decided to do was reserve the 2 bedroom cabin in the event friends or family come along.  We have the one bedroom lodge as a back up in case it is just us, or in case we have more than can fit in the cabin and we need overflow.  We will cancel a unit if need be as we get closer in.  The view did look gorgeous from the lodge - but I know they always pick the nicest units for their online photos.  And I was thinking if there were ammenities in the lodge - it might be more convenient but doesn't sound like that is the case.


----------



## Seesawrn (Nov 22, 2014)

You will love Big Cedar. It is our favorite place to go. So beautiful there. Enjoy!


----------



## akp (Jan 7, 2015)

hcarman said:


> Thank you both.  What we decided to do was reserve the 2 bedroom cabin in the event friends or family come along.  We have the one bedroom lodge as a back up in case it is just us, or in case we have more than can fit in the cabin and we need overflow.  We will cancel a unit if need be as we get closer in.  The view did look gorgeous from the lodge - but I know they always pick the nicest units for their online photos.  And I was thinking if there were ammenities in the lodge - it might be more convenient but doesn't sound like that is the case.



Have you stayed at Big Cedar yet?  Just curious if you stayed in the cabin or lodge.  I had to chuckle when I read this post because we've been to Big Cedar so many times I've lost count, but every time we debate whether to stay in lodge or cabin.  We like both a lot for different reasons so we switch back and forth.

We love the privacy of the cabin and the huge deck with a private grill  We also love that you can just walk out of your cabin; no stairs or elevator.  However, the cabins are smaller and for our family of five, that makes a difference.  And the cabins have no view.

We love a lodge - on the top floor especially.  The balconies are very private and often the views are terrific.  We love the extra space in the kids' bedroom.  And the lodges aren't as dark as the cabins.  

Let us know how our stay went!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 7, 2015)

That's a very nice comparison akp!  Well said.


----------

